
Bay Area suburbs see heated real estate market in July - dmode
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/networth/article/North-Bay-home-markets-sizzled-in-July-SF-showed-15490651.php
======
legerdemain
This news article gives the impression that a chunk of the "SF exodus"
comprises people buying country estates in North Bay and California wine
country, instead of the often-voiced HackerNews narrative that SF is losing
people to flyover country with a negligible cost of living.

